# Moving Day!



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey again! The official moving day is Dec. 19th. There will be food and tasty beverages available for anyone who shows up and helps. Just showing up doesn't qualify, unless you buy some of my left over aquarium goods. 

Please be at The Villages at Stonebridge Ranch at 2:00 on Sat. the 19th for the fun and games. 


Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Bummer Phil,
I've got a reptile show that weekend in Arlington!
www.LoneStarReptileExpos.com

You will just have to have fun without me!
Cindy*


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Make sure you lift with you back!! :^o

Good luck!

jB


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Bummer Phil,
> I've got a reptile show that weekend in Arlington!
> www.LoneStarReptileExpos.com
> 
> ...


I prefer to lift with my "Please put that in the bedroom". I'm not sure I want to think about how many of us it'll take to move the Beast when the time comes. ><

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Update:

We're going to be arriving in town on the afternoon of the 18th. If anyone can help us unload the truck that evening it would be greatly appreciated. If not, we'll still have the truck with the heavy stuff *grin* on the 19th. 

ALSO, if anyone could help me move the new tank from Ft. Worth to McKinney on the afternoon of the 19th that would be very much appreciated! Please PM me if you can make it. 

Food and drink will be available, of course.  

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hey Phil,
so are you actually here?? How did the move go??
We need to work on your initiation..............I mean your welcome to Texas party....... artyman:
Cindy *


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Aside from some unexpected furniture damage everything got moved in nicely. The tank's in and needs some cleaning but that's not going to be too much trouble. Now it's time to get the monolith cleaned and plumbed. 

An initiation party sounds great! I'll bring my cuffs and whips.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Glad to hear things went relatively well.

Wow, I had you fingured as the whipped cream type.
Just goes to show ya, it's the ones you least suspect!

Cindy*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Whipped cream can get messy if it gets in the sheets and hair. :neutral:


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*But whips and cuffs can leave marks.................

Cindy*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We'd like px of the monster in your room... We want to see if we weigh in with you or your wife.


----------

